# Who know "the marshall man'‘ called Geoff in Brampton? Thanks



## zhangbowst (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am looking for a guy named Geoff in Brampton. He is a amp tech and called "the marshall man" on the sticker which he put it on the modded amps. Since I wanna buy a used marshall head once modded by "the marshall man", I would like to ask him some details about the modifications.
If someone here knows him, could you please PM his contacts to me? Email address is good enough. Thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Never heard of the dude myself


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

google found this

http://www.myspace.com/brownsoundamplification


----------



## zhangbowst (Feb 19, 2008)

His blog doesn't have any contact.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

zhangbowst said:


> His blog doesn't have any contact.


Send him a message through Myspace.


----------



## zhangbowst (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks, I will try it.


----------

